# Dirty Ears?!



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a Peke-a-tese (Maltese/Pekingese) mix puppy that is just over 3.5 months old. She went for her first grooming a couple of weeks ago and the groomer said she had brown stuff in her ears.

My friend, who's had a lot of little dogs, told me that some breeds have what is called "dirty ears" that just need to be cleaned regularly. Can anyone give me some advice or information on this? How to clean them, frequency, is it harmful to my puppy, etc. I would appreciate any info!

I should mention that my plan is to take her to the groomers 1x/month. Is this often enough for the ear cleaning or will I have to supplement at home? I'm just nervous to deal with my little puppies ears.


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

I clean allm y animals (2 cats/1 dog) every week with a cotton ball, moisened with warm water. I also have to put a solution in one of the cat's ears, as she has dirty ears -right now I am trying a new med with her. It isn't difficult to clean ears, just be gentle and get all the dirt out with the moist cotton ball. Rubbing alchohol on a cotton ball also works, but is too harsh for a puppy. Once a month to a groomer is a lot - do you really think she will need that - that is a lot of baths!!!!!

d


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Once a month for grooming is perfect for this type of coat, especially if you want to keep her fluffy/long. Weekly ear cleanings should be good. Like the poster above..use cottonballs, and ear cleaner made for pets. Don't do the "fill the ear canal" method..just put some on the cotton ball, and wipe out.


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! 

Graco22 - I also wash her 1 x wk between going to the groomers. Her fur just picks up everything... especially her own pee because she's still learning to squat and her short little legs won't spread so far. I was told this was okay. Is it? She gets kinda smelly. In between baths, I babywipe her but and hind legs and use a wash cloth with warm water on her face for the eye boogers.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

For my gal's ears, I use an inexpensive home-made solution of 50% Witch Hazel and 50% plain Listerine on a cotton ball. I just wipe out their ears thoroughly. It's also handy to disinfect minor scrapes and cuts. =)

Making your own ear solution is cheaper than buying the pre-made stuff, and you can make a big batch of it that will last a long time.


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you, but is that solution safe for a puppy? Lola is only 15 weeks old. I was told not to use any solution or alcohol based product.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I used them on Nea's ears pretty young, but only once a week.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bathing your dog once a week is not going to cause any problems, as long as you are using a mild shampoo (meaning not a dish detergent type) and thoroughly rinsing. You can use conditioner every other time if you like. The ear cleaner described above can be used on puppies or adults. Nothing wrong with alcohol in ear cleaner..its there as a drying agent, and especially useful on floppy eared dogs whose ears block the ear canal and can harbor moisture and yeast. Weekly use is just fine.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is this solution good for deoderizing there ears also? My dog's ears tend to smell, but its not an infection thank god.


----------

